# Do you need smoke through out the ENTIRE cooking process?



## smokmeup (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes, I am new to smoking, well not really I did have a brinkman type (the 50.00 Model) but that was a hit and miss years ago.

I recently bought a 30" Masterbuilt single door elec. I have made ribs and chicken.  My son says the food needs more smoke flavor.  I been using apple chips.  I use them dry about a cup or so.  The smoker smokes and that is all I put in till done. 

So, I called Masterbuilt and they say this is all I need and to not soak the chips.?

Should I be soaking and should it be smoking continually?

thoughts please.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 10, 2012)

I am a MES40 owner.first off you need to get an AMNPS for your smoker.This will do 2 things, give you continuous smoke for up to 11 hours for those long overnight smokes like briskets. It also allows you to relax and not get up every 30 min. to put more chips in.As a rule of thumb for me everything gets smoke for at least 3 hours or the actual time it takes to smoke them. If I'm doing ABT's they get smoke for the whole 2 hours since that's how long I cook them. If I am doing Chick. breast of thigh they get smoke the whole three hours. If I'm doing ribs 3-2-1 method Smoke 3 hours.If its longer than 4 hours of cooking I add smoke for 1/2 the expected cooking time.I hope this helps.


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't soak them and the amount of smoke flavor you apply is to your taste. Too much smoke flavor can get bitter, but too little and you won't be able to taste it. Some more experienced guys can probably tell you what they do with different meats. I mostly do sausage and for a normal sized sausage I continually smoke for 4 hours with apple and pecan wood chips while I cook.


----------



## smokmeup (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks Mike:

what is a AMNPS

thanks again


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 10, 2012)

Its the A-Mazing-Pellet Smoker you can get both the AMNPS and wood pellets from A-Maze-N Products. They have a button on the right side of the screen under ( featured sponsors ). They also have WORLD CLASS customer service. If you have any questions just call him up and he will take great care of you.


----------



## sound1 (Dec 10, 2012)

The set it forget it that the combo of the MES and AMNPS provides is well worth it.


----------



## bobbygee (Dec 10, 2012)

x 2 on the  AMNPS. In the mean time,try using different wood.Fruit woods are milder,try hickory or mesquite.You'll get a stronger smokey taste.


----------



## smokmeup (Dec 10, 2012)

We talking pellets?  not saw dust

would this go where the wood try is now inside on top of burner or first rack.  If I understand this right.  You fill it, light it and put in smoker.  Does this sound right?

thanks again


----------



## sound1 (Dec 10, 2012)

smokmeup said:


> We talking pellets?  not saw dust
> 
> would this go where the wood try is now inside on top of burner or first rack.  If I understand this right.  You fill it, light it and put in smoker.  Does this sound right?
> 
> thanks again


The AMNPS can do both dust and pellets, a nice option and I use dust for cold smoking, pellets for hot...Yes get it lit, put it in...go have a cold one...there is a small learning curve but that is all part of the fun!!


----------



## smokmeup (Dec 10, 2012)

When I smoke at 220 is this hot smoking?  You really do have a newbee here.  lol


----------



## sound1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Cold smoking is generally 40-75* for cheese and the like.


----------



## smokmeup (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks to all for your help


----------



## deltadude (Dec 10, 2012)

smokemeup welcome to SMF and the Electric Forum, the unofficial home for MES owners.

smokemeup you need to spend a little time reading back at least 5 pages of threads, all your questions have been asked and answered multiple times.  I say this because you are new and you do want info and it is sitting right there for you, however you will read and learn more than what you seek by reading through the threads.

Food absorbs smoke up to 140º  when the meat hits 140º the absorption of any more smoke slows down.  The outside layer can still get a more smoky flavor, just as clothing or furniture absorbs smoke when someone is in the room using a cigarette.  220-250º is consider low n slow smoking temps, the reason for such low cooking temps is the time/heat necessary to break down connective tissues and fat, thus rendering a tough piece of meat to a tasty tender piece.

If you are going to use the MES built-in smoke system (tube and wood chip tray), please read the new owner MES tips.  One cup of chips will not produce the results you seek.

smokemeup we were all newbies at one time.  Heck I haven't done sausage or jerky yet, so that would be new to me too.  There is plenty of free info on the internet, and a ton here at SMF, learn to use google site search + this forum's search function to find answers fast.  If you have no luck then feel free to ask away someone will try and point you in the right direction.

As to smoking chicken in the MES, I personally don't do it, some have had great results I haven't.  The MES doesn't get hot enough to crisp up the skin which requires temps over 320º.  So I usually grill my chicken, or if I want a stronger smokey flavor I will smoke at 200º for 30-45 minutes then finish on the grill.  However if I want whole chicken with a great smoke flavor and super tender meat with crisp skin, I cook it in my weber kettle with wood chip in foil packet, it comes out perfect every time.  My MES 40 is only 800 watts, I think it might be possible to crisp up chicken pieces in the newer MES 40 with 1200 watts by cooking the pieces on the lowest rack, use a baking sheet on the rack above to reflect heat down over the chicken pieces.  Worth a try, can always finish in the oven.


----------

